# Other Pets > Birds >  Addicted parrots!?

## Bogertophis

https://www.cnn.com/videos/world/201...-vstan-bdk.cnn

What a world...  :Confused:

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-01-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (03-02-2019)

----------


## ShawarmaPoutine

> https://www.cnn.com/videos/world/201...-vstan-bdk.cnn
> 
> What a world...


My kind of pets  :Razz:

----------


## GoingPostal

Lots of species have been recorded "doing drugs".  An altered mind state is enjoyed by more than just humans, doesn't seem overly shocking.  We have problems every year when a certain berry ferments on trees around my work.  The birds get wasted and fly straight into our building.  Last year I saw a hawk circling taking a few of them out too.

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-02-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (03-02-2019),_jmcrook_ (03-02-2019)

----------


## Danger noodles

> My kind of pets


Man if I could fly around eating fresh poppies all day I cant say I wouldnt! Lol

----------

